# Roller coaster tycoon 3 problem - please help



## princess12341005 (May 10, 2007)

Hi, i have recently purchased rollercoaster tycoon three for my laptop. However it installed sucsessfully, but whenever i try to run the game i get this error message: 

FAILED TO CREATE DIRECT 3D DEVICE
THIS ERROR HAS ALSO BEEN SENT TO DEBUG.LOG
OKAY (ATTEMPT TO CONTINUE)
CANCEL (EXIT)

Does anyone know how to sort this problem?? many thanks in advance for your help. PS it is my first time on here so i apologise if i have done something wrong!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello can your system run that game 
www.canyourunit.com

also start/ run/ dxdiag and check for dx errors please


----------



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

That site is ok, but there are many games that it lists and it says my system can't run it, but strange..I got all the games on my system that it says I can't run, but I can, flawlessly. Some are on high graphic levels. Basically all of them lists my graphics card as the problem..but it works just fine.


----------



## tootoot12 (Aug 23, 2007)

All that you have to do is go to the cd and on it there will be a place to install direct x 3d, whioch comes on the disc.
that is all


----------

